# Am I entitled to any free treament on NHS now I have my daughter?



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

My friend's just found out shes expecting her second child through IVF (privately). She said we wont get any free nhs ferility funding as we have our two year old daughter (conceived via IUI on NHS)

I knew we wouldn't be a priority as we have a child, but I didn't think we would get no help! I'm really surprised and this worries me a little... Reading about how fertility declines after 30, especially with pre existing medical conditions like pcos!   

Im not sure whether im ready for another right now, but I dont want to leave it too long, especially given it took 2.5 years to conceive our daughter!

Does anyone know if this is true? No funding if you have a child?  

TIA x


----------



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

You need to check with your own particular local authority/ CCG but it is highly unlikely that you will receive funding for any further treatment to complete your family. I have not heard of any policies which would help in this case.

Sorry to bear bad news.


----------



## RoosterRoo (May 14, 2011)

I'm afraid so. I don't think you are eligible if you already have a child whether they were conceived naturally or through treatment. We had our son through IVF and have just got pregnant with our second following another private IVF.


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Tinky!!
Firstly congratulations on your LO!!
Yes the girls are right with regards to IVF but have you not thought of doing IVF abroad?
You can do what you would do in the UK for a fraction of the price!
Please don't be disheartened you can still have another child but it may take a bit more digging and a bit more money but you'll get there!!
Good Luck!!!...xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I didn't have IVF with my daughter, but did have IUI treatment on the NHS.

My partner is hopeful I will fall naturally as I have ovulation signs each month which I didn't have prior to having my daughter and my cycles are also more regular and shorter, but i'm not so optimistic. I was told by the fertility consultant that with pcos your body can attempt to release an egg multiple times and therefore gives the symptoms of ovulation. 

We are hoping to move house this year, so cannot afford treatment. I just feel panicked now as I've just turned 31 and my daughter is now two! I've also been reading how fertility starts to decline at 30


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I am extremely grateful to have my daughter but would like her to have a sibling to play with.


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Aw Tinky 
Why don't you go and see your GP and ask about a "Fertility M.O.T"??
You should be entitled to some tests if needed....but until you see your GP then you won't know..
You could also point out that you've been trying naturally and see where he or she takes it from there 
It's easier said than done but please don't put all this pressure on yourself....use your frustrations and worries in a proactive way...
Firstly go see your GP and take it from there.....any further advice needed you know the girls on here will help is possible!
Although we are paying for our treatment it's been on a very tight budget....it is possible so don't give up hope!!
But first things first go and have an honest chat with your GP!!

Good luck


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Firstly, don't get hung up on the age thing.  Your fertility declines from 35 yrs of age and slowly, not over night.  So you do have time on your side.

I had both my fresh cycles of fertility treatment at 35 yrs and 39 yrs of age and they both resulted in pregnancies.

You won't get funding for any type of fertility treatment, but it could be worth trying to get some basic tests done again or some medication which could help with ovulation.

Good luck
X


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Jenni  

I will go and see my G.P tomorrow...

I guess I've been naive in thinking I would get help for baby no2. I always said I would try for another soon after having my first baby, but I haven't felt ready and to be honest I've enjoyed being able to focus 100% on my daughter who means the world to me. She is so special I didn't want to have to split my time, but I think now she's two and becoming more independent now is the right time to atleast start thinking about it!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Staceym


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

You're welcome!!
It's true what Stacey said as well....don't get to hung up on the age thing!!...I'm an old bird but with different issues and I haven't given up!! 
You have your house move coming up soon hopefully...so maybe once you've moved to could really get focused into having a little brother or sister for your daughter!

But still go and see your GP...put your cards on the table and see whats available to you 
Hi Stacey


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

You must be incredibly strong Jenni. It took 2.5 years to conceive my daughter and that felt like an eternity. This site was an absolute godsend to me during our treatements. I really hope you get your BFP soon. Never give up!      xxx


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd say strength equals slight madness in my case!!!
You can't give up on what's important in life you have to keep fighting....one way or another it will happen! 
The women on here have been my rocks for many years..
Thanks for your well wishes!! 
Don't give up Tinky...keep fighting!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

We only had sex twice this month but still I have been doing the dip stick tests!!   

I remember with my daughter it became like an obsession and took over my life, I don't want that to happen again!

My last period was on the 9th Feb and I had a very strong positive ovulation result on day 20 and 21, so i'm now 14 dpo but obviously ng preg test result.... Who am I kidding thinking it would be that easy!!!!! I shouldn't even be testing. argh! 

I'm hormonal as hell today, so apologies for rattling on! 

I'm starting to feel a mixture between disapointment and fear everytime my AF comes  so I think im ready to try for baby no2  x


----------



## AnnR (May 23, 2013)

Tinky - it took us 3.5 years to conceive dd. Then I found myself unexpectedly pregnant with #2 (at 35!) - I think it was because I wasn't obsessed with my clearblue monitor or checking my cycles etc. We just went with the flow and dtd when we wanted to rather than when we had to! So don't give up on a natural BFP!! , its hard but try not to get to that obsessed state! But there are other options like the other ladies said if things don't work out. I'm in East Anglia and I know that we could have put in an appeal for funding if we'd been trying to conceive #2 for over 2 years but I think it would have been a long shot although it doesn't stop you putting your case forward.  Good luck x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi  AnnR.

wow that's amazing!

How old was your first child when you fell pregnant with baby no2?

x


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Ah!! see now you're bragging about having sex twice this month!!! 
Although if my AF hasn't shown up by tonight a may have to dtd 

And you're not rambling!!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Shocking isn't it!!  I have no sex drive whatsoever and haven't for a long time! Those two times we did it were ofcourse when I appeared to be ovulating!  

dtd? 

x


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

dtd=do the deed! 

A girls got to do what a girls got to do!!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ah I see! 

Have you had treatment this month? Are your cycles regular?


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

My last treatment was my first go with Donor Eggs last October but unfortunately it didn't work..
But I have two frosties waiting which I'm going to rescue in May...but I have a scratch booked for April so want my periods to be on time so I no I can put plans in place!
It's always the same...when you want your period its a no show and when you don't it tips up!! 
I'll be OK so far I'm pretty chilled out about it tbh but I'll be freaking out in no time! 

Hope you feel a bit better!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

whats a scratch  

xx


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

An Endometrial Scratch....they put a catheter in your cervix and do between 1-4 scratches on your uterine wall..
The idea is that it forces fresh cells to grow which can help with implantation..
It's a bit like a smear I'm told but slightly more uncomfortable!
I'd do anything tbh but within financial reason!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah I bet you would, I completely understand that! I remember having the procedure where they check your Fallopian tubes, which was agony for me....I too would have done anything.

Have you tried taking Royal Jelly because when trying for my daughter I did a tone of research and Royal Jelly which is fed to the queen bee is rich in amino acids, vitamins and proteins which help with egg development and overall fertile health. 

Its also good for our skin etc so I take 750mg everyday. Cheaper on simply supplements so might be worth a look?  


Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis, Bee Foods for FertilityWhile there are a number of different “superfoods” that have proven to be highly effective at helping with fertility, Royal Jelly is more than likely the reigning King…or Queen of the bunch. This nutrient dense substance is a secretion that comes from specific glands in nurse worker bees, and is used to not only create a queen bee for procreation, but it is also fed to honey bee larvae to provide them with optimal health and growth.

Royal Jelly is rich in amino acids (29 to be exact), 10-hydroxydecenoic acid (10-HDA), lipids, sugars, vitamins, and proteins. It contains vitamins A, B complex (including folic acid and inositol), C, D and E, and also has ample levels of iron and calcium, as well as other minerals. Royal Jelly also contains acetylcholine, which is needed to transmit nerve messages from cell to cell. 10-HDA is thought to be its major therapeutic constituent as it has been shown to have antitumor activity. Because Royal Jelly contains a wide variety of nutrients that are essential to proper health and organ function, it is very easy to see how it can help assist fertility.

Video: Fertility Super Food Royal Jelly
Royal Jelly

Royal jelly is the main food source for bee larva in the first three days of their development. One larva that is to be the Queen Bee is fed only Royal Jelly its entire life. This exclusive feeding triggers the full development of her ovaries which are needed to create the millions of eggs she will lay in her lifetime. The Queen matures in 5 days and weighs double that of a worker bee. A worker bee only lives to be 30-45 days old, but the Queen bee lives to be 5 to 6 years old. The queen also lays around 250,000 eggs in one season and in peak season she may lay up to 2000 eggs a day. This may have something to do with the extremely high nutritional content of the Royal Jelly, which is this Queen’s exclusive diet.

Using Royal Jelly to Support Fertility

Regular consumption of high-quality Royal Jelly has been shown to help balance hormones. This makes it beneficial to those individuals that suffer from a hormonal imbalance, as it helps to provide support to the endocrine system. It may also help with fertility issues that are related to hormonal imbalance.

A study done in Japan and published in 2007 shows that Royal Jelly has the propensity to mimic human estrogen, similar to that of plant phytoestrogens. Estrogen is essential for healthy bone formation and gene expression, and is vital for a healthy menstrual cycle. This study also showed a potential for increased size of uterine cells in the rats studied. While there may need to be more studies done to show the full potential of Royal Jelly consumption on uterine health, this is an exciting potential for women with weak uterine muscles or thin uterine lining due to long-term hormonal birth control use.

Another study aimed to see if Royal Jelly could combat BPA growth-promoting effects on human breast cancer MCF-7 cells. BPA (bisphenol A) is a harmful chemical used in plastics that is a known xenoestrogen. The results of the study showed that Royal Jelly inhibits the stimulated growth of BPA on MCF-7 cells. Not only has BPA been linked to breast cancer, it has also been linked to poor egg health.

Royal Jelly may be beneficial for the following:

To increase libido
Support egg and sperm health
Promote hormone balance
Protect liver health
Diminish and reduce the signs of aging
To reduce inflammation caused by illness or injury
To naturally boost the body’s immune system
Protect against the fertility-damaging effects of chemotherapy


----------



## AnnR (May 23, 2013)

Tinky - dd was 6 months old!! I think my body just discovered what to do! We had unexplained infertility so never knew why we couldn't get pregnant in the first place. I think mindset had a lot to do with it, like I said not focusing on peeing on sticks and being obsessed with my cycle was probably helpful! X


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I would love to fall naturally but I just can't see it happening. I also struggle with the 'trying' as I have no sex drive whatsoever, so its kind of forced when I think I'm ovulating sadly


----------



## AnnR (May 23, 2013)

I sympathise with that, thats what it was like for us first time - forced at the right time. It's v emotionally draining tho. X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I know you have had plenty of replies already but just wanted to say my CCG fund if one of you have a child (and ones childless) but not if you have one together. They do however offer testing/investigations etc but no IVF 


Good luck 

L x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Lilly. We do have a child together, she was conceived through having IUI treatment so I guess that means we wont get any funding x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I haven't heard of any couples with children together being funded but it's still worth asking, like said you could look into cycling abroad or egg sharing to cut costs if these are options for you, and you should still be able to get investigations done by your GP/local hospital so if nothing else that might save you a little on tests x


----------



## Carter4 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have an ex cycle buddy who got funding for both of her children! There are seven of us still in touch, years later and none of us are sure how she wangled this. We have not asked her, but suffice to say she may have told a couple of porky pies. That said I can't believe she is the only one to have done this, and I've never pondered long enough to figure it out.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Were they both 2 the same partner Carter? I know a woman who had 2 funded to different men x


----------



## Carter4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yep same partner........one of the group is a gp, and the inference from her is that she may have been a little light with the truth.......that's my take too, because I have been on these boards long enough to know it is unheard of x


----------

